
Show HN: Public repo for data and code to build Malaysia Haze Watch - nazroll
https://github.com/HazeWatchApp
======
HiLo
I'm not a developer in any way, but to what extent could any geographic
pollution monitoring system be tied to a land-ownership registry? I would
think openly publishing the names of the biggest offenders in semi-real-time
could be at least minimally effective... and given the scale of the problem,
that could still be quite helpful. Am I totally off here?

